# Parking in Valencia?



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Although we have lived here for nearly 7 years, we have only been to Valencia once so not very familiar with what is where.

Being cruise junkies, we have just booked our next cruise. We have cruised from Barcelona many times and fly there and stay the night before sailing.

This time we are leaving from, and returning to, Valencia. As it is less than 100 miles we thought of driving there and parking the car for the week.

Can anyone who knows Valencia tell me what long term parking is available near the port and how much it would cost for a week (it will probably count as 8 days as Sunday AM to following Sunday PM).

If there is no parking near the port, or if that is too expensive, is there anywhere we can park and then get a taxi to the cruise port?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Although we have lived here for nearly 7 years, we have only been to Valencia once so not very familiar with what is where.
> 
> Being cruise junkies, we have just booked our next cruise. We have cruised from Barcelona many times and fly there and stay the night before sailing.
> 
> ...


So you can park quickly, easily, cheaply and securely I'd park at Cullera train station and then get the train into the centre of Valencia. You can get a Taxi to the port from there.
Parking for any length of time too risky / expensive otherwise.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

djfwells said:


> So you can park quickly, easily, cheaply and securely I'd park at Cullera train station and then get the train into the centre of Valencia. You can get a Taxi to the port from there.
> Parking for any length of time too risky / expensive otherwise.



We do not mind parking a taxi ride from the port (somewhere easy to get a taxi) but as we will probably have a lot of luggage and I have mobility problems we would not really want to get the train.

If it helps I will have a disabled parking badge.

We have been told there is a car park near the port (Calle Dr Juan Jose Domine)for €65 for week. I don't know how easy it would be to get from there to the cruise terminal. Do you know this area?


----------



## chamunt (Dec 29, 2012)

You could park in any of the nearby villages and get a taxi - you don't need to be as far as Cullera. Also there is always parking by the Malvarrosa beach- although I'm not sure how secure it would be at night.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

chamunt said:


> You could park in any of the nearby villages and get a taxi - you don't need to be as far as Cullera. Also there is always parking by the Malvarrosa beach- although I'm not sure how secure it would be at night.


Although I appreciate you replying, I must point out that my question was asked in April 2011


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Although I appreciate you replying, I must point out that my question was asked in April 2011


So where did you park in the end?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We stayed at the Ibis hotel the night before the cruise and they let us leave our car in their car park while we were away.


----------

